# Goal: Aid In Afghanistan



## navymich (11 Sep 2007)

*Sailor trades peak cap for helmet*

Stephanie Burr
Staff writer
September 10, 2007

When Capt Nichola Goddard was killed during a battle in the Panjwai district in southern Afghanistan on May 17, 2006, the effects of her death were deeply felt by a naval officer at CFB Esquimalt. On that day, the Taliban claimed Lt(N) Mitch Rivest’s best friend, and, as grief consumed his innocence, his joy of life. 

“That terrible day, although I didn’t recognize it at the time, changed my life forever,” he says. 

He struggled for months over his personal loss, and the world’s apathy for the injustice in Afghanistan. That is, until the day he decided to do something about it. 

Armed with a memory and a motorcycle, he decided to pack his saddle bags and ride around the world for charity, not just any charity, but his own — Goal: Aid In Afghanistan (GAIA). 

“After Nichola’s death, everything in my life seemed so trivial, something had to change,” he says. “I needed to personally do something about it.” 

His start date, Sept. 11, is no fluke, and his charity is equally as purposeful. 

“I focused on the one other thing I really knew would help: education,” he writes on his blog at www.aidinafghanistan.blogspot.com. “I knew I could contribute in this way. I could fight to educate people for a better order in a nearly failed part of the world. This was my path.” 

His goal is to raise $200,000 for women’s education in Afghanistan during his 14-month two-wheeled expedition. 

In order to be fully committed to his newly formed charity, he left the navy, and bought a map of the world. 

“I wanted to make this trip on my own accord and be responsible for my own decisions,” he says. 

He sold most of his possessions, except for his BMW motorcycle, and liquidated his assets to pay for the trip. He’ll be riding with friends LS Gord McKiver and charity co-founder Michelle Hospedales to Mexico, and then he’ll go it solo. 

“I suppose this trip is also a medium for me to start to understand what I am about, and what I want to do with the rest of my life. I’m just not sure how to figure that all out yet,” he says. 

To get his motorcycle from continent to continent he’ll drain the gas, disconnect the battery and package it in a crate. “On this trip I only have to do it three times: Panama to Colombia, Buenos Aires to South Africa, and Japan to North America.” 

The trip is planned to last 14 months with Rivest scheduled to return to Canada in the fall of 2008. Once back on home soil, he plans to travel across the country giving motivational talks. 

“I want to use my experiences as a platform to educate and raise awareness of the plight of women in underdeveloped countries, and how anyone really can do anything they set their mind to,” he says. 

To donate to GAIA, and to follow Rivest’s trip across the globe, go to www.aidinafghanistan.org/home


----------



## niner domestic (11 Sep 2007)

I taught Mitch when he was a very young OCdt.  He's a bright, funny and deeply compassionate and vibrant individual about life, his work, his colleagues and yes, even his essays.  He was one of those individuals that long after the grad parade, you kept track of what he was up to and how he was doing because he simply made that much of an impression on you.   

Although I'm saddened to see him leave the Navy, I wish him well on his new endeavours.


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

Ride the bike thru Afghanistan if you want to impress me...

 Seriously - if he wanted to honour Capt. Goddard's memory maybe instead of leaving the CF he could have made a change to the Army and continued the mission.


----------



## Scoobs (11 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6, are you serious?  The guy lost one of his best friends and this is what you say.  I recommend you edit your post.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Sep 2007)

There are lots of people on this site whom have lost very close friends......................and while I do not know Mitch Rivest, and I certainly don't mean to insult him, but I'm also somewhat unimpressed by the "riding around the world" on a motorcycle concept, to show support.

Sounds like a fun adventure of a lifetime to me..................


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Infidel-6, are you serious?  The guy lost one of his best friends and this is what you say.  I recommend you edit your post.



I am VERY serious.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Sep 2007)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Infidel-6, are you serious?  The guy lost one of his best friends and this is what you say.  I recommend you edit your post.



I have lost a few friends from this conflict! I haven't even thought of leaving the CF!

I recommend you to fix your post.


TN Out


----------



## GAP (11 Sep 2007)

Are we so getting so politically correct here that someone can't state their views, whether you like them or not?  :


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

I for one have no intention on being that PC ever.

 Scoobs is just as entitled to his opinion as I am, I hold nothing against him for it  (other than beleiving he is wrong).  I beleive its a function of mindset - for some in the Navy and Air Force.  I've lost friends both in Afghanistan and in Iraq, I'm just more focused (some may say insensitive)


----------



## Scoobs (11 Sep 2007)

Infidel-6, I can accept that.  I do agree with you that we will not agree on this issue.  I don't necessarily think that leaving the Navy was his first real option, but why would we want to shoot down a good story related to the military when we are getting so many negative ones from the press?  I have seen first hand the pain that mbrs feel when they have lost their friends.  Yes, they kept going, but it did have a strong effect on them.  Perhaps this is how the Lt(N) chose to deal with it, let's not degrade him for it.  My mindset on this issue does not come from the fact that I am in the Air Force, but it comes from what has happened in my life and what I have seen.  I dealt with it and moved on.  Perhaps, Mitch Rivest has not yet done that.


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2007)

You bring up a good point.  IMHO (coming from my caulousness) if he has some issues to work thru, that his perogative, however what irks me is he quit the CF and is claiming to do something in Capt. Goddards honour  ???  - I never met her - but seeing as how she was a FOO in TF1-06 it does not appear to me that she was one to lay down if faced with adversity, as such I think his actions are doing nothing to honour her.  Personal Grandstanding is what I'd call it.

 If he did not want to honour her by joining the Army, or honour her memory still by being the best naval officer he could be -- then IF he intended a show of respect -- maybe go TO Afghanistan as an AID worker.   

 I'm about the biggest attention whore I know - and I think this guy is showboating.


----------



## GAP (11 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Are we so getting so politically correct here that someone can't state their views, whether you like them or not?  :



My comment was in support of I6's comments....he has every right to make that comment, if that is what he feels. 

It is not insensitive, it's a POV.


----------



## MG34 (14 Sep 2007)

What exactly does this story have to do with the military anyways?? So  someone who was a friend of a soldier who was killed in A'stan, quits the navy and goes off on a adventure tour of the world?? Big freaking deal, like I6 said if you want to remember and honour a fallen comrade there are far better ways than coming up with some bogus fundraising stunt.


----------

